# Best Colleges To Do MBA



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I am a bachelors student currently in my last year. I am thinking of doing mba from japan. Can u guys tell me some good institutes which i should look at?


Also whats the placement scenario for MBAs? I wish to work in japan after MBA.


Thanks!!:clap2:


----------

